# Historic Canadian Cavalry Unit called up to Reserve Duty after 40 years of inactivity



## RackMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

This is great news to hear that they are calling up historic units like the Halifax Rifles to duty.  It shows the great interest in enlisting in the Reserve Army and the need for expansion.  I'd like to see some of these old units that were made inactive called up to Regular service again and the expansion of the Regular force.



> *Former cavalry unit called to duty*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, September  5, 2008 |  3:11 PM AT  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd like to see the Parachute Regiment reactivated!!


----------



## Pete031 (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah I think we would all like to see the Airborne back up.

Interesting about the Halifax Rifles though.... I have an original cap badge.


----------

